# Datum in Java Date umwandeln



## 0001001 (6. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

hab hier ein Datum im Format 29.03.09

Wie kann ich das in einen Java Date Datentyp umwandeln?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Mrz 2010)

```
SimpleDateFormat format = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yy");
	Date d = format.parse("29.03.09");
```

???:L


----------



## 0001001 (6. Mrz 2010)

Super danke!


----------



## Landei (6. Mrz 2010)

Bei Arbeit mit Datumsformaten empfiehlt sich, immer setLenient(false) zu setzen, da sonst auch versucht wird, falsche Datumse irgendwie einzulesen statt einen Fehler zu werfen.


----------



## André Uhres (6. Mrz 2010)

Mit setLenient(false)  kann man auch feststellen, ob das Datum irgendein Format aus einer Liste hat. Beispiel:

```
public final static SimpleDateFormat[] DATE_FORMATS = new SimpleDateFormat[]{
    new SimpleDateFormat("ddMMyy"),
    new SimpleDateFormat("ddMM/yy"),
    new SimpleDateFormat("dd/MMyy"),
    new SimpleDateFormat("dd/MM/yy"),
    new SimpleDateFormat("ddMMyyyy"),
    new SimpleDateFormat("ddMM/yyyy"),
    new SimpleDateFormat("dd/MMyyyy"),
    new SimpleDateFormat("dd/MM/yyyy")
};
```


```
for (SimpleDateFormat df : DATE_FORMATS) {
    df.setLenient(false);
    try {
        date = df.parse(dateText);
        break;
    } catch (ParseException ex) {
    }
}
```


----------

